# Alternative parts for Paragon, Parentheses & Nobleman



## Grubb (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi folks, I'm having trouble finding some parts, not interested in paying for mojo either, happy to go with Tayda or cheap alternatives from elsewhere. Any suggested alternatives for the following? I've tried to nut this out using the search function but would appreciate some advice.

Paragon:
1S1588
MA856

Parentheses:
LM308 - is a TL072 ok here?
PF5102 - 2N5458s ok?
1N5817s ok as Ge alternatives?

Nobleman:
JRC4558D - LM833 ok?
2N5457 - I can get these at Mouser for $2 a pop, is that my best option?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 22, 2020)

Parentheses
1) No, use an OP07 but try and find a 308 as they sound the best.
2) I use 5458s in all of my Rat builds so yes
3) Absolutely, but make sure you match them for forward voltage to achieve the strongest octave effect


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 22, 2020)

Also Tayda has 4558s.


----------



## Grubb (Dec 22, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Also Tayda has 4558s.


I searched for JRC4558D as per the build doc and nothing came up. Are these equivalent? https://www.taydaelectronics.com/njm4558-4558-dual-operational-amplifier-wide-band-ic.html


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Grubb (Dec 22, 2020)

Also for the Parentheses:
Is a BC327 an ok substitute for a 2N5089?
BF244A for the 2N5457?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 22, 2020)

You can get JRC4558s from GuitarPCB. https://guitarpcb.com/product/1-jrc4558d-ic-chip-guaranteed-genuine/

You can also get LM308s and their replacement OP07s from the same site.








						IC LM308N - Original Rat Chip for our best RATT Deluxe PCB - GuitarPCB
					

LM308N - Original Rat Chip for our best RATT Deluxe PCB




					guitarpcb.com
				











						IC OP07 Factory Direct Best Chip for RATT PCB - GuitarPCB
					

The OP07 IC Chip is the current chip used for RAT pedals by Pro Co. - Guaranteed Genuine! - Best for our RATT PCB.




					guitarpcb.com
				




And finally, 2N5457s for .25¢ less than you saw. https://guitarpcb.com/product/2n5457-jfet/


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 22, 2020)

Grubb said:


> Also for the Parentheses:
> Is a BC327 an ok substitute for a 2N5089?
> BF244A for the 2N5457?











						NPN Transistor 2N5089 for Sriracha and Super Drive 70's - GuitarPCB
					

NPN Silicon Transistor 2N5089 Great for many Fuzz pedal projects including SuperDrive 70's, Sriracha Fuzz and GBOF.




					guitarpcb.com


----------



## Grubb (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks, I'm learning new places to look for parts!


----------



## HamishR (Dec 22, 2020)

I can't be bothered chasing down 308s so I have built Rats etc with CA3130s.  They sound great. I'm not enough of an aficionado to know the difference.


----------

